# Digitigrade fursuit help!



## DytahDorojin (Jun 14, 2013)

So I am going to attempt to make a pair of Faun Legs, but I don't quite understand the big tutorial everyone references. I get the padding and attaching those to the pants, but to get the fur over them, do you make a separate pair of fur pants or just sew the fur onto the existing pants with the padding already attached to it? 

I am just a little confused as a first time maker!!

I already made the hooves out of a pair of boots. Here are the images for those: 









Since these picture were taken I have put fiber glass over the wood and blended it more into the boot.

Advice please!!!


----------



## Teal (Jun 14, 2013)

That doesn't seem like it'll be comfortable for long. :/


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 14, 2013)

I have walked in them for awhile and they actually don't bother me at all. I also walk in heels for a very long time haha so I am used to the feeling.


----------



## Teal (Jun 14, 2013)

So you don't think you'll slip at all because of the hooves?


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 16, 2013)

I've seen people make pawboots before and it can be done.

EDIT: heres some: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9280291/

I've never made a digi suit so I can't tell you exactly how its made, but I own one and I can tell you how mine works.

Mine came with 4 foam carved pads. One for each calf, and one for each thigh. I simply put on whatever underarmour I want (I sometimes just use regular cotton leggings) and then slide the foam into place in the fursuit, then squeeze my legs it. The nice part about it being removable and not stitched into the fursuit is that I can take it out for storage, for washing, and for turning the suit inside out to disinfect after wearing it. However the downside is the padding moves around while I'm walking and if I sit down. This could be remedied I think by making a pocket for the foam piece to fit into, as mine just slide into the suit without any pocket or any means of securing it. Hope that helps some!

Oh I should note that really nice digi padded legs, especially equine ones, usually use more than 2 pieces of foam per leg to achieve a better shape. Just something to note.

Here's how my suit looks:
http://d.facdn.net/art/kitkatpup/1370995289.kitkatpup_poopoo.png


----------

